# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Bitrasvase del Ebro-Besaya

## JMTrigos

Folleto explicativo en pdf de esta singular infraestructura que sube agua al Ebro en los momentos que es excedentaria en la cuenca del Besaya y la baja cuando es necesario:
http://www.plandeahorrodelagua.com/a...saguapart2.pdf

Y articulo del Diario Montañés sobre su ilegalidad por parte de la Audiencia Nacional:
http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/v/201...-20110127.html

----------


## ben-amar

> Folleto explicativo en pdf de esta singular infraestructura que sube agua al Ebro en los momentos que es excedentaria en la cuenca del Besaya y la baja cuando es necesario:
> http://www.plandeahorrodelagua.com/a...saguapart2.pdf
> 
> Y articulo del Diario Montañés sobre su ilegalidad por parte de la Audiencia Nacional:
> http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/v/201...-20110127.html


¡Vaya manera de tergiversar y manipular la noticia!
Segun se desprende del propio articulo, lo que se estima ilegal son las obras y el procedimiento no el bi-trasvase.

----------


## Matraco

Tampoco es un bitrasvase si no un travase reversible (al menos teórica y tecnicamente) .

----------


## JMTrigos

Lo denominan bitrasvase porque en realidad son dos transvases.
Y lo que han declarado ilegal es el procedimiento administrativo seguido no la obra.

----------


## sergi1907

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) recurrirá ante el Tribunal Supremo la sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional que declaró ilegal el bitrasvase Ebro-Besaya por la tramitación del impacto ambiental.

El Ministerio ha informado de su decisión, que ya adelantó la semana pasada el consejero de Medio Ambiente de Cantabria, Francisco Martín, al delegado del Gobierno en la comunidad autónoma, Agustín Ibáñez.

Según ha señalado la Delegación del Gobierno en Cantabria en un comunicado, el Ministerio ha informado a Ibáñez que acata la sentencia sobre el bitrasvase, una inversión llevada a cabo para "garantizar" el suministro de agua a la región, pero la va a recurrir.

Así, en estos momentos, la Abogacía del Estado está preparando el recurso de casación que será presentado ante el Tribunal Supremo.

La sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional, que se conoció la semana pasada, declaraba ilegal el bitrasvase del Ebro-Besya por la tramitación del impacto ambiental, al haberse encomendado a Cantabria este fase del proceso cuando le correspondía al Estado al tratarse de una obra de Interés General.

El fallo estimaba de esta manera un recurso de la asociación ecologista Arca, que también sostenía que el bitrasvase dañaba dos espacios protegidos (la ZEPA del embalse del Ebro y el LIC del Pas).

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20065

----------

